# The Matrix Awakens: Unreal Engine 5 Experience - Jetzt offiziell vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens: Unreal Engine 5 Experience - Jetzt offiziell vorgestellt*

					Die Echtzeit-Techdemo "The Matrix Awakens: An Unreal Engine 5 Experience" von Epic Games ist nun offiziell als Download für Playstation 5 und Xbox Series X/S erhältlich. Zur eigentlichen Vorstellung wurde ein knapp 11-minütiges Video veröffentlicht sowie ein Blogeintrag, in dem die Macher auf die Details der Demo eingehen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens: Unreal Engine 5 Experience - Jetzt offiziell vorgestellt*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Dezember 2021)

CB-Crossposting:


> Eine in meinen Augen sehr clever ausgelegte Demo. Sie nutzt aus, dass Matrix einen eigenen Grundlook hat und kaschiert damit klassische Probleme von Photorealismus direkt. Darüber hinaus ist die Kulisse einfach gut geeignet zum Aufzeigen der Stärken von Ninite.
> 
> Die Performance ist allerdings anscheinend (im Gameplay von Epic selber!) nicht so das Wahre, wahrscheinlich ist die dynamische Auflösungsanpassung noch nicht gut genug eingestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2021)

Hübsch, allerdings mit einigen "Caveats", wie man so schön sagt. Einige Uncanny-Valley-Probleme, temporale Instabilität und die Bildrate ist auch ziemlich ... cineastisch. Wo bleibt die Version für die PC-Dickschiffe mit bis zu 40 TFLOPS?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Julian K (10. Dezember 2021)

Glücklicherweise soll die Demo die Optik beleuchten und nicht das Gameplay der Zukunft.


----------



## Galaxy90 (10. Dezember 2021)

Hab die Demo auch grad gezockt auf meiner Series X und ja sieht wirklich sehr beeindruckend aus was sich mit der Unreal 5 Engine so alles machen lässt.  Bildrate schätz ich so auf 30 FPS. 
Würde mir auch wünschen dass es die Demo noch am PC zu bestaunen gibt.


----------



## Celinna (10. Dezember 2021)

hab leider keine Konsole, wieso wird das nicht auch für PC angeboten?!?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. Dezember 2021)

Was ist bei Epic eigentlich durch deren Köpfe gegangen, als sie sich dazu entschieden haben, diese Demo *nicht* für die PC Plattform zur Verfügung zu stellen ? 

Die Darstellung der Stadt ist einerseits schon recht beeindruckend aufgrund des Scales aber andererseits auch langweilig generisch. Der künstlerische, handgemachte Art-Design Aspekt fehlt mir da einfach. 

Bin dennoch gespannt, wie das in ca. 5 Jahre in richtigen Spielen aussehen wird.  Die Nanite Tech ist ja sehr vielversprechend, aber High-poly Assets benötigen immer tonnenweise Speicherplatz, da kann auch die UE5 nicht gegenanzaubern.


----------



## Berserkervmax (10. Dezember 2021)

Wie würde es bloß  auf High End PC Hardware aussehen können....das würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen.
Ganz ohne Konsolen einschränkung und Blur


----------



## Atma (10. Dezember 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Version für die PC-Dickschiffe mit bis zu 40 TFLOPS?


PCler sind Kunden 2. Klasse, schon vergessen? Aktuell sieht es doch oft so aus:

- Exklusiv für Konsolen.

oder

- Zeitexklusiv für Konsolen.

oder

- 6-12 Monate zeitexklusiv im Epic Fail Store + absurde Preise, der Rest geht leer aus.

Wie war noch gleich eines der Versprechen von Lügenbaron Tim Sweeney? Durch den höheren prozentualen Anteil für die Entwickler werden langfristig die Preise sinken? Am Arsch. Das FF7 Remake ist zeitexklusiv in diesem hässlichen Store und kostet 79,99 EUR. Ich hasse diesen Store so abgrundtief, er hat *nur* Verschlechterungen für den PC gebracht.


----------



## Ifosil (10. Dezember 2021)

Sowas nicht für den PC zu bringen? Na dann wissen wir, was für von Epic zu halten haben. Und das gezeigt ist mehr schein als sein.


----------



## Mylo (10. Dezember 2021)

wäre ja zu schade wenn es das spiel nicht auf pc geben wird!


----------



## manimani89 (10. Dezember 2021)

wahnsinn warum sieht nur kein spiel so aus?


----------



## Quake2008 (10. Dezember 2021)

hab es auf der Ps5 angeschaut, evtl schaue ich mir es noch auf der SX heute an. Naja, es gibt Szenen die echt gut aussehen, aber vom Ersatz oder Ergänzung eines Films, fehlt nochz etwas. 

Es ist halt interessanter eine Hardware limitierte Platform auszureizen, statt einen PC der jeder zeit Upgegraded werden kann. Ich schätze es liegt auch daran das die Konsolen meist im Wohnzimmer ihr dasein fristen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Das sieht ja mega geil aus. Auch wenn es nur ein Demo ist... sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## Galaxy90 (10. Dezember 2021)

Früher haben wir am PC ja wenigstens noch Techdemos von Nvidia bekommen, die machen ja aber auch keine mehr irgendwie   sehr schade


----------



## Julian K (10. Dezember 2021)

25-30 GB Speicherplatz und das für diese sehr kurze Szene, die dazu ja auch noch spielerisch extrem begrenzt ist.

Optisch toll, aber eben auch eher ein Filmchen, in das man minimal eingreifen darf.


Ein Spiel mit dem Look und deutlich mehr spielerischer Freiheit und 15 bis 20 Stunden Spielzeit? Passt dann nicht mal auf die integrierten NVMEs der aktuellen Konsolen. 

Nichtsdestotrotz natürlich optisch beeindruckend.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Julian K schrieb:


> Ein Spiel mit dem Look und deutlich mehr spielerischer Freiheit und 15 bis 20 Stunden Spielzeit? Passt dann nicht mal auf die integrierten NVMEs der aktuellen Konsolen.


Vielleicht werden es ja "nur" 300-500GB.


----------



## Julian K (10. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden es ja "nur" 300-500GB.


Jo, dann kann man sich auch am PC bald eine SSD pro Spiel gönnen, welch günstiges Vergnügen.


----------



## Galaxy90 (10. Dezember 2021)

jaaa Leute vll ist am Ende in der Verpackung dann keine CD mehr , sondern einfach ne 1 TB SSD mit dem Spiel vorinstalliert


----------



## Hannesjooo (10. Dezember 2021)

Julian K schrieb:


> 25-30 GB Speicherplatz und das für diese sehr kurze Szene, die dazu ja auch noch spielerisch extrem begrenzt ist.
> 
> Optisch toll, aber eben auch eher ein Filmchen, in das man minimal eingreifen darf.
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich an die Frühen CD Spiele Rebel Assault und Cyberia wo damals die CD endlich mal zeigen
durfte was man alles mit 650 MB alles machen konnte, iwie finde ich die Situation vergleichbar...


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Frühen CD Spiele Rebel Assault und Cyberia wo damals die CD endlich mal zeigen
> durfte was man alles mit 650 MB alles machen konnte, iwie finde ich die Situation vergleichbar...


Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Das hatte ich auch meiner "Computer History" erwähnt.
Auch wenn das keine Echtzeitgrafik war... sehr beeindruckend zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## yingtao (10. Dezember 2021)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Was ist bei Epic eigentlich durch deren Köpfe gegangen, als sie sich dazu entschieden haben, diese Demo *nicht* für die PC Plattform zur Verfügung zu stellen ?
> 
> Die Darstellung der Stadt ist einerseits schon recht beeindruckend aufgrund des Scales aber andererseits auch langweilig generisch. Der künstlerische, handgemachte Art-Design Aspekt fehlt mir da einfach.
> 
> Bin dennoch gespannt, wie das in ca. 5 Jahre in richtigen Spielen aussehen wird.  Die Nanite Tech ist ja sehr vielversprechend, aber High-poly Assets benötigen immer tonnenweise Speicherplatz, da kann auch die UE5 nicht gegenanzaubern.



Es war glaube ich ein Entwickler von einem Ubisoft Studio der was zu dem Thema Speicherplatz gesagt hat und seiner Meinung nach sollte der Speicherplatz nicht so sehr in die Höhe gehen. Aktuell gibt es für jede LOD Stufe ein eigenes Modell. Anstatt der 3-5 Modelle hat man dann nur ein Modell. Anderer Faktor ist das man aktuell Assetkombinationen als eigenes, neues Modell abspeichert wo es wieder einige Überscheidungen gibt. Mit PCIe 4.0 und entsprechenden SSDs sollte es möglich sein oder möglich werden die einzelnen Assets schnell in den Arbeitsspeicher zu laden und in Echtzeit das entsprechende Modell zu erstellen.

Der nötige Speicherplatz für die Installation steigt dann nicht so sehr, dafür aber die Anforderungen an die Geschwindigkeit der SSD und Menge an Arbeitsspeicher.

Ansonsten zur Demo. Einige Szenen sind sehr beeindruckend, andere nicht so sehr. Was am meisten stört ist die Framerate und das gelegentliche Ruckeln.


----------



## MarcHammel (10. Dezember 2021)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Darstellung der Stadt ist einerseits schon recht beeindruckend aufgrund des Scales aber andererseits auch langweilig generisch. Der künstlerische, handgemachte Art-Design Aspekt fehlt mir da einfach.


Inwiefern generisch? Das ist ne Stadt. In der Matrix.


----------



## Epistolarius (10. Dezember 2021)

Julian K schrieb:


> 25-30 GB Speicherplatz und das für diese sehr kurze Szene, die dazu ja auch noch spielerisch extrem begrenzt ist.
> 
> Optisch toll, aber eben auch eher ein Filmchen, in das man minimal eingreifen darf.
> 
> ...


Nehme mal an, du hast dir weder das eingebundene Youtube Video vollständig angesehen noch die Demo selber ausprobiert. Die Demo enthält mehr als eine "sehr kurze Szene".

" All of this takes place in a huge, bustling, and explorable open-world city that—like the simulated world of _The Matrix_—is incredibly rich and complex. Sixteen kilometers square, photoreal, and quickly traversable, it’s populated with realistic inhabitants and traffic. The experience is a tangible demonstration that UE5 offers all the components you need to build immersive, ultra-high-fidelity environments."

"In a dense, open-world city environment, UE5’s virtualized micropolygon geometry system comes into its own. The city comprises seven million instanced assets, made up of millions of polygons each. There are seven thousand buildings made of thousands of modular pieces, 45,073 parked cars (of which 38,146 are drivable), over 260 km of roads, 512 km of sidewalk, 1,248 intersections, 27,848 lamp posts, and 12,422 manholes."









						Introducing The Matrix Awakens: An Unreal Engine 5 Experience
					

See what’s possible with UE5 and get a glimpse into the future of interactive storytelling and entertainment.




					www.unrealengine.com
				




Eurogamer schreibt im Übrigen, dass die Demo mit den Assets für den UE5 Editor auf dem PC zum selber herumprobieren verfügbar sein soll, nur keine Angabe wann genau. Der mehrfach größere Download und das Packaging/Cooking wird dann aber auch nicht für jeden sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2021)

Also ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das jemand kompiliert und in die Cloud packt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## restX3 (10. Dezember 2021)

Jua ganz nett. Sind Techdemos immer.
Fand seinerzeit ein Crysis 1 deutlich beeindruckender, da es auch ein echtes Spiel war.


----------



## mgiceman311 (11. Dezember 2021)

Klar sieht das optisch richtig fett aus...so ähnlich war das bei der Watch Dogs Gameplay-Demo auf der E3 (2012) auch...nur war das Endergebnis doch weit entfernt davon...

...wenn das hier Final so kommt dann Chapeau...


----------



## Marius517 (11. Dezember 2021)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Klar sieht das optisch richtig fett aus...so ähnlich war das bei der Watch Dogs Gameplay-Demo auf der E3 (2012) auch...nur war das Endergebnis doch weit entfernt davon...
> 
> ...wenn das hier Final so kommt dann Chapeau...


Der Unterschied zwischen Ubisoft und Epic/Warner könnte größer nicht sein. Das letzte gute Ubi Spiel war meiner Meinung nach Assassin's Creed (Teil 1). Danach nur noch generischer Mist... (Kenne Ubisoft seit dem ersten Rayman oder sogar länger). Zudem haben wir hier eine echte Tech Demo mit echter Unreal Engine 5, keinen halb-garen Gameplay Trailer den keiner anfassen kann. Denke da kommt eine echte Bombe auf uns zu die zum neuen Standard werden könnte (Unreal Engine 5 next Gen Standard)


----------



## pbStoRm (11. Dezember 2021)

Die Stadt an sich sieht recht schick aus, aber das Rendern von Stillleben ist ja die Stärke der Unreal-Engine. Was man aber auch gut sieht, sind ihre Schwächen. Menschen, Gesichter und Physik sind immer noch so, dass sie die Immersion stören.


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab es mal auf der Playsi angeschaut. Schon beeindruckend. Die Actionszenen sind nett aber das laufen, fliegen und fahren durch die Stadt finde ich viel krasser. So viele Menschen und vor allem Fahrzeuge. Dazu sogar ein richtig detailliertes Schadensmodell der Fahrzeuge. Für eine Techdemo echt gut und ziemlich viel Inhalt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2021)

pbStoRm schrieb:


> Was man aber auch gut sieht, sind ihre Schwächen. Menschen, Gesichter


Das Uncanny Valley ist halt ein Arschloch. Gesichter müssen nicht nur realistisch aussehen sondern vor allem wenn sie das tuen extrem detailliert animiert sein damit man nicht das Gefühl hat einem Toten gegenüber zu stehen. 
Was davon un Engine-Grenze und was vielleicht auch Unvermögen der Epic-Eigenen Entwickler ist werden erst die 3rd Party Spiele mit der UE5 zeigen.


----------



## Mister-Archy (11. Dezember 2021)

Galaxy90 schrieb:


> Früher haben wir am PC ja wenigstens noch Techdemos von Nvidia bekommen, die machen ja aber auch keine mehr irgendwie   sehr schade


Daran ist sicher Epic Schuld 🤣🤭🥴


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2021)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> ...wenn das hier Final so kommt dann Chapeau...


Allerdings ist das keine Game Demo sondern eine Engine Demo. Bisher zumindest ist nicht geplant daraus ein Spiel zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Uncanny Valley ist halt ein Arschloch. Gesichter müssen nicht nur realistisch aussehen sondern vor allem wenn sie das tuen extrem detailliert animiert sein damit man nicht das Gefühl hat einem Toten gegenüber zu stehen.


Das stimmt. Sonst gleichen sie einem Botox Gesicht.  
Am Anfang der Demo sehen Keanu Reeves und Carrie Ann Moss aber sehr realistisch aus.
Nur wo sie in der Stadt dann im Auto sitzen nicht mehr so.


----------



## mikemarkus (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich höre und lese immer von bester und schinerer Grafik. Es sollte authentisch wirken und nicht einfach nur schön und mit sonst wie vielen Effekten überschüttet werden. Ganz simpel ausgedrückt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

@mikemarkus: Das soll in diesem Fall ja auch zum Stil von Matrix passen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2021)

mikemarkus schrieb:


> Ich höre und lese immer von bester und schinerer Grafik. Es sollte authentisch wirken und nicht einfach nur schön und mit sonst wie vielen Effekten überschüttet werden. Ganz simpel ausgedrückt.


Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keine Stadt-Openworld gespielt (und ich habe sie alle gespielt) die authentischer daher kommt als diese Demo. Das ist mMn schon verdammt beeindruckend.


----------

